# College basketball



## Devildoc (Mar 5, 2018)

Any fans here watching the tourneys and ramp up to March Madness??


----------



## CDG (Mar 5, 2018)

I haven't been following as closely this year as I normally do.  Still plan on catching as much March Madness as possible.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll be watching my Xavier Musketeers.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock. Chalk. Jayhawk.


----------



## digrar (Mar 5, 2018)

6 Australians on the St Mary's team, I'll keep an eye on them. Jock Landale in particular is averaging 22 and 10 a game, pretty handy 6'11" centre.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 7, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Rock. Chalk. Jayhawk.



Strong team in a meh conference, but nice list of quality wins.  If they win out through their tourney, they'll get the 4th 1 seed.  If they lose and Duke wins the ACC, Duke will get it.


----------



## CDG (Mar 7, 2018)

Fuck Duke.  Go Tar Heels!!


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 7, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Strong team in a meh conference, but nice list of quality wins.  If they win out through their tourney, they'll get the 4th 1 seed.  If they lose and Duke wins the ACC, Duke will get it.



Barring the Jayhawks choking I think they'll win the Big 12.

 Also @CDG Tar Heels? I'm sorry you've decided to take this path in life, I'll pray for you.


----------



## CDG (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah, it's real tough being a fan of the most prestigious team in college basketball history.  Thank god some random Kansas fan can spit the haystalk out of his mouth long enough to throw up a semi-literate prayer to the God of Maize.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 7, 2018)

The God of Maize much like OG Old Testament God giveth and taketh away, just look to 2008 😂 now if you don't mind I have to go and tend my corn shrine.


----------



## SearchFunctionJedi (Mar 7, 2018)

CDG said:


> Fuck Duke.  Go Tar Heels!!



And Fuck Cuse too!!  Wouldn't mind seeing your Tar Heels put a beat down on them.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 8, 2018)

CDG said:


> Fuck Duke.  Go Tar Heels!!



Father forgive him, he knows not of what he speaks.  God will forgive you this time.  Next time you may not be so lucky.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 9, 2018)

Another Duke-UNC match-up....


----------



## CDG (Mar 10, 2018)

I will say it again. Go Tar Heels. Fin.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 10, 2018)

Meh. Carolina fans.  What do you do with them?  Just accept for them for their faults, bless their hearts.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Devildoc (Mar 15, 2018)

Today...it starts.....


----------



## digrar (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## digrar (Mar 16, 2018)

digrar said:


> 6 Australians on the St Mary's team, I'll keep an eye on them. Jock Landale in particular is averaging 22 and 10 a game, pretty handy 6'11" centre.



No need to keep an eye on St Mary's anymore.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 16, 2018)

Duke has a player from Australia.

Arizona goes down.  Some "experts" had then in the Final Four.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Mar 16, 2018)

I only had AZ into the Sweet Sixteen, so it isn't too destructive to my bracket.  Didn't have Miami making it through the Round of 32 but I had a feeling that was the upset I should have listened to the experts on.  

I have Nova taking down Xavier in the Championship.  I know it's just a typical 16 v 1 but I was happy to see Nova didn't fuck around.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 16, 2018)

My brackets are toast lol.  I had Va Tech winning that round, Arizona going to the Sweet 16, and Oklahoma over Rhode Island.  Rhode Island will be a tough game for Duke...they are experienced, usually play 4 fast guards, which will be tough on the zone.

Rhode Island's coach is Danny Hurley, ASU's coach is Bobby Hurley (he of Duke fame).  They actually played against each other in the 91 NCAA championship when Danny Hurley played point for Seton Hall.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Mar 16, 2018)

Virginia is down by 12 with 4 min. to go and I have to go to work.  Seriously!?!?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 16, 2018)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> Virginia is down by 12 with 4 min. to go and I have to go to work.  Seriously!?!?



LOL 4 Minutes in basketball time is like an hour in real time!


----------



## AWP (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't see UVA salvaging this game. Your bracket lasted as long as a cabinet member in the Trump White House.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hooooly. Shit!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 17, 2018)

Riff, Bam, Bah, Zoo!  GO GO TCU!!


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 17, 2018)

Ho-ly mother of upsets, Batman! Holy shit!


----------



## CDG (Mar 17, 2018)

Wow.  First time in history a #16 knocks off a #1.  What a moment for UMBC.


----------

